# Lionhead Haircuts



## Hoolia (Mar 3, 2021)

I can’t be the only one who trims their lionheads’ fur! I can’t find any pictures though of anyone else attempting the “teddybear” cut so i thought I’d share. 

Attempt is the word im using because it’s clearly not perfect. 

Has anyone else tried to style their lionheads or angoras?


----------



## Madelyn L. (Mar 3, 2021)

Awww that is so cute and funny. I don’t have a lionhead though.


----------

